# Newbie enquiring about R32 GTR....(own 400+hp mr2 turbo)



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

hi folks, ive owned mr2 turbos for years, but recently had my eye on the R32 GTR...

what realistic prices should i be looking at for a bone stock one? (and then funds to achieve 450+hp)?
or something already running 450-500hp??
i would ideally be after something with a similar power to weight as my own car (300-320hp per ton or perferably more). main issue is reliability, are these GTRs reliable at 450+hp?? my present car is absolutely solid at the 400hp mark (forged)
at what point do things like turbos, rebuilding/forging, fueling need to be uprated?
turbo at 400hp for example, fueling at 350 etc etc?


im into my DIY maintainance and modifying, just wondered what these cars are like to service and run?? parts expensive...?
what are stock internals good for power wise? (i asume requires standalone ecu for anything over 300+hp?)

what are they like as a B road car? 

ill freely admit i know very little about the GTRs, but i do love the idea of 4 wheel drive and a kick ass sounding engine. plus they look great. (stock body with some nice wheels).


any info would be great

cheers


edit, i should probably point out top speed isnt my thing, more handling, quick 0-100mph times, and the odd drag day (looking for something in the 11s, what power/setup needed for this???)....perhaps even to be used for track days.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Around the 500 - 550 bhp mark would be your best bet.
And I would always look at one already been modified and well loved in the UK.
Most of us toss loads of money into these once we take ownership, and would be nice to know it is going to another enthusiast. 

Generally good reliability at that power level (If there are ever reliability with a GTR?)
Gearbox should hold the power fine, and the turbo wouldn't be massive so response will be good.
Get the car setup with good suspension, good tyres, and should drive nicely on and off the track.

At that power range, turbo should be already done (HKS GT-SS or Similar)
It will need to have some type of ECU and Fueling mods already, so should be pretty complete if you buy a one already done up.

And don't go too cheap... proper car cost proper money...
What you don't want is a cheap then that will cost you loads in a few months time. 

Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Also check the rear wheel arches and underside for rust!
A lot have had bad repairs to the rear arches and are full of filler. Take a magnet with you if you go looking at any.
Oh and you chose the best GTR of the lot too! 
(nit that I'm at all biased!)

Bob


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

No doubt the best! Like Bob says buy the right one. I came from an MR2 turbo and I've never looked back! Although I do miss that Toyota interior, much better than the 32! 400bhp is easy to get.


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

I own a 1994 mr2 turbo with 325hp and full suspension mkds and R888 tires and i own a R32 gtr 400hp. The mr2 is hard work to drive hard, but sooo rewarding when you manage to do fast laps. The GTR is just so easy to drive fast because of the awd. 2 completely different cars which can't be compared. Thats why i still have/drive both 

Good luck! Btw, there is a R32 gtr v spec for sale on here. I would check that one!

I think you need to spend about 15k gbp to get a nice 450hp spec car.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Skylines a skyline bud there is no comparison the four wheel drive makes hell of difference and the mid range power delivery even on a standard skyline is another story as they say" old skylines don't die....they just get fasterrrrr" 400-450 bhp is perfect for everyday use and enough power to eat most super cars on any run short or long, mines puts a smile on my face everytime I take it out I have a R33 Gtr LM running 424 

Try it bud you wownt be dissapointed just don't go mad on trying to hard to boost it too much stick to 4-450 and yourl be ok


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks for replies...

what is too cheap??

i was looking at 7-9k? ive seen some on pistonheads in that area, (id imagine some of those are members on here), some also for like 11-13k. out of my price range really.

am really looking for something as a good mint base, no bodykits, engine/suspension mods and well put together.
obviously asking for alot, as obviously this spec will get snapped up quick.

what insurance companies are good?? (in terms of performance/mod friendly and offer competative prices), i imagine the usual sky, adrian flux etc etc ?

what sort of performance am i looking at with 400-450hp?? (i imagine with the mr2 being lighter and good off the line ill be hard pushed to tell the difference)?

the car would get used a weekend toy, mainly B road action....

anyone have turbo kits with both rerouted as well as screamers to atmosphere? easily changable swapping downpipes? i love my screamer pipe at present, would love that, but also may need it track friendly. (the odd track day, nothing dedicated).

id imagine id want to be looking at a single turbo conversion for ease to swap these out right (probably rare tho right?)? what sort of hp level do folk carry out single turbo conversions?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd say between 6-9K you should be able to get a well sorted 32, asking price in the adverts does not always mean the owner wouldn't accept less. You can always make offers and negotiate.

4-450hp will be slightly under powered for a GTR in my opinion, for more fun and excitment, you're looking at 500+hp that'll be proper  given that the car has the right set up.

I have had many MR2's over the years, as someone said above "you won't look back"

Idealy for explosive action on the B roads I'd say a twin turbo set up is what you need, though not a lot of GTRs have a twin turbo set up as they cost more than a single turbo conversion. Some GTR's with a single turbo conversion seem equally as sharp and responsive having had the right tune/components and set up/ mapping etc.

There are many different set ups, many turbo options and the opinion on them varies too, so you need to do your own research really and see what suits you best.

But let's keep it simple, shall we...
With the sort of budget you have, I'd be looking at a 32 with a HKS T04Z conversion, that's a good set up, but as I said there are many other set ups/options too. Twin HKS 2530's is also a very good set up and you do come across a lot of GTRs having these turbos, and they're known to be very responive for the sort of powe you're looking for in fact more like 600+hp.

Don't just look at PH, have a look on Autotrader as well, as sometimes you do find good deals on there, even on ebay.

:thumbsup:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

You dont need a single turbo for anything under 550

You are very unlikely to find anything close to stock and getting one tuned will save £££s as long as it has been done right

450 is very driveable but you WILL get used to it and want more

mind you that applies to bigger numbers as well 

Ther other upgrades are important as well - brakes and suspension are a must if the word track is in your thougts.

And as said before it is an old car so look at them as such some are spot on a lot are not . You will be able to find acrs in that bracket but.........

An £8K car isnt cheap if things go wrong especially with the engine which does happen as these get old so .
So paying more for one with a forged engine is sensible providing you have the details of the build.

Finally dont buy on impulse - first impression can be difficult to resist but but equally when you find the right car go for it.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

have a 450hp one myself in fact your description is my car lol, standard N1 kit with some BBS type wheels 










i love mine, but unfortunetly just dont get the time to drive it as much as i'd like 1st year of ownership 670 miles, 2nd year of ownership 530 miles lol saying that its only out of the garage when its not winter or raining so not that often 

anyway spec is, recored metal turbos, ecu, downpipes, tripple plate os giken clutch, HKS coilovers, nismo arms etc... did York early this year managed a 12.1 with a 25mph headwind no binning seats out of the car or letting tyres down etc... (just didnt have a pump lol) i think a 450hp car is easily capable of 11's and is just nice for road use. Stock internals

anyway i'm thinking of a TVR cerbra or tuscan soon for a change and may be selling within the 8-9k range pm me if interested, everything done to the car detailed in a project thread here -: Marks R32

Originally imported by JM-Imports for me in Jan 2010


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

looks nice...

im really after the deep red or grey colour ideally.....
the black one would look too much like my present car, lol, black and BBS LMs.


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

IF your that worried about the colour I think your better off with your 400bhp MR2, a Skyline is all about perfomance, driving and power, you can't realy see what colour it is once your driving.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

r33-sky said:


> IF your that worried about the colour I think your better off with your 400bhp MR2, a Skyline is all about perfomance, driving and power, you can't realy see what colour it is once your driving.



:blahblah:


im aloud a preference.
i would just prefer not to have black after owning 2 black mr2s the last 8years if i have a choice. they are a nightmare to keep clean!
an mr2 is also about performance incase you forgot as well, a skyline is just a different direction.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

r33-sky said:


> IF your that worried about the colour I think your better off with your 400bhp MR2, a Skyline is all about perfomance, driving and power, you can't realy see what colour it is once your driving.


Hardly a worthy comment.

He has come here for advice not to be looked down on.

There is nothing wrong with not liking a colour I bought mine because of it .


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

RSVFOUR said:


> Hardly a worthy comment.
> 
> He has come here for advice not to be looked down on.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with not liking a colour I bought mine because of it .


+1 on that one




r33-sky said:


> IF your that worried about the colour I think your better off with your 400bhp MR2, a Skyline is all about perfomance, driving and power, you can't realy see what colour it is once your driving.


R33-Sky I think color plays a big part in choosing a car, and by that I mean any car you name it, albeit a Skyline or some mad Lamborghini Diablo.

I think people should have the freedom to choose what they like, and not be told they sholdn't own the car just because they are being fussy about the color of it.


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

I brought mine despite its colour, so I am preaching what I practice, I also am "aloud" (lol) an opinion, wow 3 of you jumping on me for that, get a life.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

You must be color blind mate.


btw, no one is jumping or pumping on you, relax. We were only suggesting politely, that's all.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Colour is very important.:thumbsup:

Personally I think R32s look fantastic in red or white!


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

r33-sky said:


> I brought mine despite its colour, so I am preaching what I practice, I also am "aloud" (lol) an opinion, wow 3 of you jumping on me for that, get a life.


"brought"

dont you mean "bought" 

not havinng a bash, simply saying colour to me and others is a factor, a small factor, but a factor none the less.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

after a bit more research, ive a few more questions if thats ok...

ive seen a dark blue model of the R32 GTR, stated as a 93, but i thought i read blue was only a phase 1 colour, so 89-91 car? that correct?

ive heard about oil pressure issues, is this an issue on all RB26s? or just R32s? how is this sorted?

ive seen alot of folk fit oil coolers, is this something thats needed?

regarding interier, ive seen pople mention bubbling, are there any companies doing retrims for the 32?


ive seen a few cars i like online, and have got a ride out in a 550+hp R32 in a few weeks time sorted to give me an idea if the GTR is a next step for me.

also seen stock turbos only good for 1bar? is this due to it being restrictive top end, or another reason? a few japanese turbo cars seem to have no problems running 1.2bar-2bar on stock turbos, wondered why the GTRs is limited to 1bar?


ive also noticed some 32s have twin front bumper vents, is this an aftermarket kit, or a phase thing??

thanks


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Front bumper vents are optional Nismo N1 vents that help the radiator and IC a bit more. 

Oil cooler is highly recommended if you do alot of high speed driving or take it to track, aswell as good oil.

The turbos have ceramic exhaust wheels have been known to come apart at higher boost levels.

You seem to be thinking far too much about BHP. You have to remember that the GTR is an expensive overal package as a car - it's not some £5k Jap crap that only goes fast at full bore in an epic race to the Maccy d's car park. It goes pulls well rain or shine, handles well, and is practical, something that was set up you can use on real roads and clock up many miles on it.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sidious said:


> Front bumper vents are optional Nismo N1 vents that help the radiator and IC a bit more.
> 
> Oil cooler is highly recommended if you do alot of high speed driving or take it to track, aswell as good oil.
> 
> ...



cheers, 

not sure what 5k and maccy d's have to do with my questions, alot of japanese turbo cars handle well and are good B road toys.
evo/scoob/gti-r/mr2 etc etc...

reason why hp comes into the equation is because i already run a reliable 400hp+ 1280kg car, i dont want to be taking a step backwards in terms of straight line and B road performance by getting a stock GTR. yes i realise in stock form there still great, but am after more and i see no reason why i shouldnt want more.
if anything id like it on par with or more power than what i presently have. ive had turbo mr2s the last 7-8years, and fancy a change and AWD and the GTRs lure as an overall car appeal to me, hense joining the forum to find out more.

it wont be a daily driver. itll get B roaded most weekends and the odd track and drag day where you can take it a bit more to its limits.

ive currently run a 12.8 at 116mph with a 60ft of 2.3 (awful) (on 18s and road tyres), the car has 11s in it with a decent 60ft. anything that would put me in the 11s GTR wise id be happy with.
im not sure whats needed on a GTR for that?


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

see this thread mate - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/158583-1-4-mile-best-times-400-500bhp-cars.html


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

r33-sky said:


> IF your that worried about the colour I think your better off with your 400bhp MR2, a Skyline is all about perfomance, driving and power, you can't realy see what colour it is once your driving.


Sorry, but colour is paramount with any car, regardless of how 'great' (lol) it is.

A Midnight Purple R33 will normally command about £2k more in price than a silver R33 of simular spec, its all down to desirability and colour is the biggest single visual on any car.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

jimmy1234 said:


> cheers,
> 
> not sure what 5k and maccy d's have to do with my questions, alot of japanese turbo cars handle well and are good B road toys.
> evo/scoob/gti-r/mr2 etc etc...
> ...


As mentioned before, the car strength is as a whole package, not BHP per tonne.*So you need to ask yourself what you are asking 'more' of? They're completely different types of car.

If your MR2 emphasises acceleration in ideal conditions, *so if that is all you are interested in then moving to a GTR and turning it into a one trick pony is an expensive way to move 'forward' bit of a waste of a great car IMO


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sidious said:


> As mentioned before, the car strength is as a whole package, not BHP per tonne.*So you need to ask yourself what you are asking 'more' of? They're completely different types of car.
> 
> If your MR2 emphasises acceleration in ideal conditions, *so if that is all you are interested in then moving to a GTR and turning it into a one trick pony is an expensive way to move 'forward' bit of a waste of a great car IMO


i fully understand that fella.
i appreciate its an entirely different car, engine up front, 4wd etc etc.
altho hp per ton is important in terms of throw back in seat acceleration, so is the challenge of something else, a new project, and a GTR has always been out of reach and a pipe dream till now.
it is why ive discounted many other good cars.

i dont plan on having a drag slag or any such thing, as probably 95% of the time itll get used on the B roads.
i enjoy doing all my own work in terms of servicing/mod and its just something new id like to get my teeth into.

it is also why im swaying to the 32 as i prefer its looks and its a little smaller and lighter than the 33 (not got funds for 34), so id "asume" more raw in terms of B road action which is where itll get used.
could an evo or scoob thrash the gtr in the twisties, maybe, maybe not, could my mr2, who knows, im just after something different, but lots of reliable hp would be nice also, thats all im getting at


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Where are you based seems like you need a ride in a tuned 32 to help convince you! 

Bob


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

yeh ive hopefully got a ride out in one in a few weeks time, believe to be at 550hp....so maybe hard to judge compared to a more stock version, as id bet not many are at this level. but hopefully itll give me an idea.

ive not seen one up close, not really anyway, certainly not sat in one or been in the passenger seat. 

im hoping i like it 


ps, im in north kent.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

good we need more r32's in kent!
bone stock will be hard to find!


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

jimmy1234 said:


> i fully understand that fella.
> i appreciate its an entirely different car, engine up front, 4wd etc etc.
> altho hp per ton is important in terms of throw back in seat acceleration, so is the challenge of something else, a new project, and a GTR has always been out of reach and a pipe dream till now.
> it is why ive discounted many other good cars.
> ...



I've driven some MR2's in the past, IMO they dont need much power to feel like they are going fast due to their compact size and seating position - if you were to sit down inside a GTR, you will notice the extra size and bulk and the power delivery to be comparably smoother and less exciting than the MR2, this just about goes for any larger multi-cylinder engine'd GT car you drive when comparing it to smaller sports car.

So even if a GTR accelerates quicker than your MR2, you most likely wont feel that it does.

So you just need be aware of stepping between 2 different types of car, I would say try a stock or near stock example to understand what they are about and not worry about performance yet, that can be sorted if / when you have the car.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

me again.....

i wondered what these cars are like to get through the MOT??
in terms of emissions, CATs, downpipes etc etc...

in the mr2 world theres a loop hole on turbo imports from 89-94 in that they dont have to pass the strictest of emissions (as theres no uk equivalent), is this the same for R32 GTRs seeing how this is an import only engine+car?? or am i misinformed, were there any r32 gtr's UK bound and in turn need to pass the more strict emissions test?

how do people with decatted cars get through this? its the only worry i have year in year out with my own car.

rebuilds, what sort of costs are involved for a basic forged build? i feel i may need to take this cost into consideration before buying.
ive seen 6k thrown around, but also 2.5k by one of the affliates up north??

having looked at lots of threads and flicked through project threads, they seem difficult to work on in general, with alot of repairs meaning engine out! rebuilds are behond me, but anything bolted i can happily do myself (swapping turbos/manifold/fueling etc etc, its just tollerance builds, ie head repair and pistons im not quite there yet).


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

All imports and a lot of pre 94 cars also


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

if you want to be safe then get a 92 or older, as they don't need cats (you'll need to check check change over point, late 92?), and emissions are not as tight, worth considering with the new revisions to MOTs.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

As far as I know, all R32 won't need cat as the laws follow the chassis or the engine which ever is older. (or something along that line anyways).

I think K reg is the switching point, but if you have a friendly MOT tester that are willing to look into the rules instead of failing you right away, then any R32 should be okay.

I am not 100% positive on that though... just what I remember from old reading.

(I got a feeling someone will come an correct me very shortly. :bawling: )


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

jimmy1234 said:


> me again.....
> 
> i wondered what these cars are like to get through the MOT??
> in terms of emissions, CATs, downpipes etc etc...
> ...


Assuming by a forged rebuild you mean pistons and rods. On that basis parts are 50% more than a MR2. Parts can be sourced at reasonable cost if you know where to look. The downside is the extras. Pretty much anything beyond the head is engine out. Likewise manifolds are pricey and two turbos cost twice as much as one.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

hi folks, does anyone know anything about these cars???
anything seem out the ordinary, members cars, any useful info? opinions??

thanks

1993 NISSAN SKYLINE R32 GTR

| PistonHeads Classifieds

| PistonHeads Classifieds


----------



## Floyd (Dec 15, 2004)

Nocturnal said:


> As far as I know, all R32 won't need cat as the laws follow the chassis or the engine which ever is older. (or something along that line anyways).
> 
> I think K reg is the switching point, but if you have a friendly MOT tester that are willing to look into the rules instead of failing you right away, then any R32 should be okay.
> 
> ...


You are correct. I checked with vosa and they stated that the emissions will be tested to the regulations of whatever is the older item chassis or engine.
So if you have a '89 block in a '94 chassis then you don't need a cat. :thumbsup:


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Loving the blue one with the G7's. Engine spec not as exciting as the other two. It looks like an honest fresh import though. Decide your specand buy as close as you can find.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

That blue one is at a dealer in Dorking not far from me.

Happy to give a second opinion if you want to take a look at it. Not particularly mechanical minded, but know a few things to look out for.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

thought id update this folks

ive viewed a couple for sale, i have to say they certainly have some presence to them. look and feel awsome!

i told my folks that i planned to sell the mr2 on xmas day when i went over, they thought i was nuts, and guess what, they want to buy it from me as they love it.
happy days.

so i guess itll only be a matter of time

heres one i viewed and test drove the other day


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Mines a 1994 V Spec II & has always been ok come MOT time regarding having no catastrophic converter but I would like to know how to tell the age of the block, just in case they do ever get funny about it.


Baz


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

suprised noones commented on the blue GTR....

anyway, what are peoples thoguhts on this??


Nissan Skyline R32 GT-R Twin Turbo for Sale » Giles Cooper Automotive Ltd, Barley, Hertfordshire


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Blue one does look lovely - my fav colour for a 32.

What did you think of it?


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

i did like it alot, but wernt 100% on the colour.
its up at 10.5k, and it was near standard
(steel turbos, nismo downpipes, decat, exhaust, filters, hks cams and gears, strut braces, ebc turned off, so only 0.8-0.85bar, and stage 1 ecu)...
aside from that pretty standard everything else bar lowering springs and wheels obviously.

interier was lovely, id go as far as saying mint. archs all good.

i test drove it in the rain, but car still felt planted and i enjoyed the drive, was tricky getting used to the long bonnet, lol.
bit notchy going into 4th, but car did feel almost new, no rattles, felt smooth.
tho revving to 8.5k worried me, i didnt realise it got that high till i looked, i thought the limiter was lower than that, wernt till i asked garage were limit was set to on ecu he said 9k rpm! im sure thats ALOT, too much maybe, so this did worry me, how much 9k rpm action has it had!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

jimmy1234 said:


> suprised noones commented on the blue GTR....
> 
> anyway, what are peoples thoguhts on this??
> 
> ...


There is something strange with the description of this car. The spec doesn't match the description. Rinehart clearly had had money spent yet apparently it is stock with a recent rebuild. The two don't match up. Possibly the description is wrong or perhaps it's been put back to standard. Either way I'd want to know more.

On the basis of the advert it is massively overpriced. Have a look at Newera's website got example and see what £11k buys. Newera are by no means a cheap dealer and for that money I'd want a lot more than the above car offers.

Also a stock r32 should not rev to 9k. Again that would concern me. Unless you are sure that the engine has been built to take it...


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Cris said:


> There is something strange with the description of this car. The spec doesn't match the description. Rinehart clearly had had money spent yet apparently it is stock with a recent rebuild. The two don't match up. Possibly the description is wrong or perhaps it's been put back to standard. Either way I'd want to know more.
> 
> On the basis of the advert it is massively overpriced. Have a look at Newera's website got example and see what £11k buys. Newera are by no means a cheap dealer and for that money I'd want a lot more than the above car offers.
> 
> Also a stock r32 should not rev to 9k. Again that would concern me. Unless you are sure that the engine has been built to take it...



nothing was said about the engine regarding a rebuild, simply that the ecu raised the rev limit (as well as fueling/timing tweaks etc etc) ....
it revved round to 8.5k fine, cams probably helped.

maybe couple of years back 10-11k got you alot in r32 land, but everywhere im looking prices have gone up.
i looked at some old for sale threads on here, with decent r32 gtrs going for 6k, simply not the case at the moment.
good for you r32 gtr guys anyhow, lol.

10-11k at newera get you something near stock (at the moment), just like the ad for the white one.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

as Chris states above, no way should it rev to 9k, unless you know the engine has been built to take that (plus all the supporting mods)

its also not got a full nismo kit (which it states in the description)

personally i dont like the aftermarket front seats

we do know EXACTLY the type of car you want and in the colour you want it.

auctions are now open again in japan so we have already been looking for you.

11k would not buy you a "stock car" from us

we purchase on the individuals basis.

so a car with alot more than stock can be purchased.

we dont often purchase these cars as people want to change them themselves.

we import from stock to completely nuts, just depends on the customer.

depends what you want, a car thats going to be totally rust free, and carefully owned with genuine parts in japan from us, or something else

maybe 60% of the cars we export are not shown on the website or uploaded - as it takes a huge amount of time.

every car gets a complete photoshoot, & check. plus it gets checked out and registered at RK via Ron himself.

we import quality cars, & have been for a very long time.

prices on the website, range from that time too, so some cars your looking at will not be 2011 prices.


----------



## mike101 (Feb 10, 2006)

Am I reading that correctly above. £11k won't buy a decent BNR32 fresh from Japan through Newera?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I think he means 11k from them would get him a beefed up gtr rather than stock


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

mike101 said:


> Am I reading that correctly above. £11k won't buy a decent BNR32 fresh from Japan through Newera?


£10=11k will certainly buy you a lovely R32 GT-R from us

low miles, rust free, and maybe 1 or 2 japanese owners in its life time on average.

these are super clean examples

we source to order 80% of the time, but keep excellent quality cars in stock when they come up.

we discount maybe 95% of the cars that are available at auction, choosing maybe 5% to view closely and then make a decision.

quality GT-Rs are few and far between.

sourcing to order means you get the specification, colour and "aftermarket items" you wish for.

:thumbsup:

others purchase through agents, we do not, as Newera is a japanese company.

Truth is, very few cars are worth purchasing these days, because the quality is simply not there.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

mike101 said:


> Am I reading that correctly above. £11k won't buy a decent BNR32 fresh from Japan through Newera?



i certainly didnt imply that, am sure every car they get is lovely, my only concern is what can be had in todays market with that rough price range in japan.


----------



## mike101 (Feb 10, 2006)

You'll get a good example for £11k. That's a decent budget for a BNR32.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

jimmy1234 said:


> nothing was said about the engine regarding a rebuild, simply that the ecu raised the rev limit (as well as fueling/timing tweaks etc etc) ....
> it revved round to 8.5k fine, cams probably helped.
> 
> maybe couple of years back 10-11k got you alot in r32 land, but everywhere im looking prices have gone up.
> ...


With respect you need to look harder!

Have a look in the for sale section on this forum and you'll see better cars for less money.

Matty speaks the truth on their cars. They have sold some stoaters in recent times for that kind of money.

Bear in mind that dealers will usually charge more for a car than a private seller. You might as well let them work for their profit and source you exactly what you want rather than buying one off the shelf?

The white car might be brilliant but the advert doesn't make sense. A stock engine being revved to 9k with all that engine bling suggests it's been put back to stock. Not a problem in general but if you're paying for a standard car... Not to mention running 9k on a stock engine being suspicious - why bother you are miles past peak power on stock turbos. Which suggests it has had aftermarket turbos and they've been removed. Etc.

If you can come along to one of the meets and see some GTRs. Once you've had a chat to people you'll see what's going on.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Got another r32 in stock but not photod yet

We make v little on each car as majority goes into paying the high price at auction to begin with


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Cris said:


> With respect you need to look harder!
> 
> Have a look in the for sale section on this forum and you'll see better cars for less money.
> 
> ...



i look at the for sale section all the time, all the good cars are 12k+!
with respect, not sure where your looking, lol. recent build ones are in the 14k range.

folk need to read my posts more carefully, i didnt say anything about the white one revving to 9k, i havent even enquired about it. the blue one i saw, of which ive listed its mods down, does have uprated cams and turbos (steel hybrid) and it was this that i revved to 8.5k.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Cris said:


> If you can come along to one of the meets and see some GTRs. Once you've had a chat to people you'll see what's going on.


as you can appreciate, there are not many meets around this time of year, lol.

ive had many an in depth chat with Andy H on this forum about my look out for a R32 GTR...
hes been mega helpful and i do feel ive got a half decent grasp of what to look out for and what i can get (and what i should get) with my chats to him and doing my own research.

tho im sure he's not the only knowledgable member on here, i have appreciated his help, so i am trying


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

jimmy1234 said:


> i look at the for sale section all the time, all the good cars are 12k+!
> with respect, not sure where your looking, lol. recent build ones are in the 14k range.
> 
> folk need to read my posts more carefully, i didnt say anything about the white one revving to 9k, i havent even enquired about it. the blue one i saw, of which ive listed its mods down, does have uprated cams and turbos (steel hybrid) and it was this that i revved to 8.5k.


Ok if the blue one has a stock engine and stock turbos with steel wheels revving to 9k is a waste of time, it's still past peak power, stock engine 9k etc

The first car I come to in r32s for sale is this one - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/159679-r32-gtr-rk-tuning-forged-bottom-end.html#post1558450

Whilst the styling might not be to your taste the spec looks far better than either of the two and it is cheaper. For the cost difference you could get the car resprayed to your satisfaction.

If Matty is telling you they can source better cars why not challenge them to prove it with finding something for you. You have nothing to loose. Newera don't sell cheap cars so you can be sure whatever they come up with will be a cracking piece of kit. you don't get a reputation like Newera's by selling shonky cars.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Cris said:


> Ok if the blue one has a stock engine and stock turbos with steel wheels revving to 9k is a waste of time, it's still past peak power, stock engine 9k etc
> 
> The first car I come to in r32s for sale is this one - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/159679-r32-gtr-rk-tuning-forged-bottom-end.html#post1558450
> 
> ...



that link was only put on today, lol, have you checked the other dozen or so recent cars for sale? all lots of money and some in different countries. so im not making it up! 

but you are right, not to my tastes the white one you linked to (i have already seen it ), tho built engine is a plus point for any potential buyer.

i have no dout they couldnt and wouldnt get something great, im just keeping my options open for the minute, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Blimey, I insure mine for £8K, with recent forged engine and a very nice spec list....may have to up that!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

jimmy1234 said:


> that link was only put on today, lol, have you checked the other dozen or so recent cars for sale? all lots of money and some in different countries. so im not making it up!
> 
> but you are right, not to my tastes the white one you linked to (i have already seen it ), tho built engine is a plus point for any potential buyer.
> 
> i have no dout they couldnt and wouldnt get something great, im just keeping my options open for the minute, nothing wrong with that.


Keeping your options open is fine - I would. On the hand you did ask for comments on the cars you linked and I think you've got the drift of the general consensus on them.

I would strongly recommend waiting until you find the right car. It does take time to find the right car and it's hard when you have money in your pocket and you're ready to go. You never know you might find someone on this forum willing to tag along and offer some advice if you buy them a pint.


----------



## ChairmanMeow (Jan 1, 2012)

matty32 said:


> £10=11k will certainly buy you a lovely R32 GT-R from us
> 
> low miles, rust free, and maybe 1 or 2 japanese owners in its life time on average.
> 
> ...


Long time lurker, first time poster but I am using Newera right now to source me an Import R32 GTR at around this budget. Pretty much for the exact stuff Matty mentions here.

Hopefully I'll be posting around these boards more in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## WelshJames (Oct 14, 2011)

I am also in the process of importing a 32GTR but not through newera, however i have seen the quality that they bring in and if I had the budget I would have no quarms in using them to import me a car as they only bring in quality to be fair.

Out of all the Japanese cars I have owned the budget required to run a skyline is the one that frightens me the most so you want to pay a little extra now and spend extra time and get a really good one. Not to mention Newera cars get the RK treatment before you see it. So you know its been gone over with a fine tooth comb


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ChairmanMeow said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster but I am using Newera right now to source me an Import R32 GTR at around this budget. Pretty much for the exact stuff Matty mentions here.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be posting around these boards more in the future :thumbsup:


im sure your love your new car


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

thought id update this, given the lack of cars currently for sale that are of my liking, have chosen to use Newera to import my perfect BNR32...


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Good decision, you won't be dissapointed!!!

Bob


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

as boby says you wont be disappointed

im looking forward to sourcing the car


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

So what is the spec you are asking Newera to find?

Any particular colour or engine spec?


----------



## ChairmanMeow (Jan 1, 2012)

markM3 said:


> So what is the spec you are asking Newera to find?
> 
> Any particular colour or engine spec?


I'm leaving my options open, I'm not going to be chasing big power so I have not given a specific specification. I am far more interested in having a rust free shell and a solid engine. A set of nice wheels would be a huge plus.

I am also being open on colours, I have listed them in order of preference but if the perfect car comes up I'm not going to be too fussy. If the perfect car is White, Red or Grey it would be a big help though


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ChairmanMeow said:


> I'm leaving my options open, I'm not going to be chasing big power so I have not given a specific specification. I am far more interested in having a rust free shell and a solid engine. A set of nice wheels would be a huge plus.
> 
> I am also being open on colours, I have listed them in order of preference but if the perfect car comes up I'm not going to be too fussy. If the perfect car is White, Red or Grey it would be a big help though


thats a good option.

too many people chase big power imports

go on the quality of the car (shell etc) rather than the specification


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm hoping for quality and a good spec 

I'm probably a little more fussy, but hopefully well find a good base to create my ideal r32.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

jimmy1234 said:


> I'm hoping for quality and a good spec
> 
> I'm probably a little more fussy, but hopefully well find a good base to create my ideal r32.


no your not, all newera customers are the same 



deposit received so lets see what comes up tomorrow night


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Ta dah...!  http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/161927-m...l-r32-gtr-vspec-only-45000km.html#post1588453

Interesting to read back and see what 5 pages of discussion & more led to.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

opps, old thread!


----------

